# George Hill



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Since making his way into the starting lineup 10 games ago, he's managed to put up 17 points a game on 50.8% shooting. And even before starting, he's been the Spurs' most consistent player all year. He's pretty much living up to the expectations we all had for Richard Jefferson. I guess it's good somebody is.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, he's been playing really well. Amazing how the Spurs keep finding these guys who contribute in such a big way.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Duncan's been more consistent than Hill but I agree that he's improved and is a great model for RJ to follow.

Interesting that Hill's university's coaches sent him a shot chart showing how bad he was from jumpshooting range before he got in the NBA. He's made a substantial improvement in this area however he's still pretty streaky : http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/h/hillge01/gamelog/2010/ 

He also struggles to get assists but he's still a better combo-guard than Mason Jr. and he does share the court with Manu and TP which doesn't help in the assist category.

He's exactly the kind of guard the Spurs like though - defensive minded, hard working, good character, 3 point ability, and can handle the ball. Here's hoping he stays a Spur. He's a better scorer though and for a SG he's undersized but does have that length and defensive ability to guard perimiter guys like CP3, Kobe, Nowitizki, Durant, etc.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hill guarding Nowitzki? :eek8:


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Yea he had a few minutes against Dirk, Hill bothered him to the point where he was forced to dish it out. Hill's length and pesky defense can give bigger perimeter players problems but as soon as they get closer to the basket he's usually screwed since he lacks the size to stop 'em.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

On top of barely contributing anything last night against the Lakers (5 points on 2-8, and 1 assist), Hill has pulled a Greg Oden:



> Spurs Organization Joins Battle over Nude Pics
> Posted Feb 9th 2010 6:30AM by TMZ Staff
> The San Antonio Spurs are SOL in their attempt to have nude pics of one of their players removed from a website -- for now -- because the site's lawyer just said the pics of their player's basketballs are there to stay.
> 
> ...


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Jakain said:


> On top of barely contributing anything last night against the Lakers (5 points on 2-8, and 1 assist), Hill has pulled a Greg Oden:


lmao, i heard about this on the radio today.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Those nude picture have been online for months now. Not that I've seen them, but it was the talk of spurstalk for a quite a while. Get it? Talk of spurstalk? Heh heh.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I didn't know whether to expect injury or pictures when you said he had pulled a Greg Oden... :laugh:


----------

